# Peptides for shoulder injury



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

I am looking for some one to point in the right direction as to which peptides to use I heal a shoulder injury, I have previously dislocated my shoulder 3 times and now get a pain when ever I do weights, I have rested my arm and done the excercise a to strengthen it which lasted for a while then the pain comes back.

If someone could give me an idea of what to spend some time researching so I can make a proper informed decision on using pepeptides

cheers fellas!


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

See a physio, get some treatment then research TB-500


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely TB500, has an anti inflammatory affect which stops pain etc. Although most peps will help (GHRP + GHRH combo, IGF-1), TB500 is the pep of choice.

Ive used it, loved it. Enabled me to train legs properly again without pain.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

The more I hear about this the more I want to try it, my injury has prevented my progress quite alot over the last year. Is it ok to preload slin pins with 2mg and freeze until required then inject sub q into the stomach area?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

r1234 said:


> The more I hear about this the more I want to try it, my injury has prevented my progress quite alot over the last year. Is it ok to preload slin pins with 2mg and freeze until required then inject sub q into the stomach area?


I would freeze, it comes in 2mg vials, just keep them in the fridge, re-con one with bac water, draw out and shoot sub-q


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

strongr said:


> I would freeze, it comes in 2mg vials, just keep them in the fridge, re-con one with bac water, draw out and shoot sub-q


Cheers, reps mate. Just noticed its 2mg vials. Gonna take 2mg once a week for 4 weeks then go down to once a moth if there is an improvement. Is .5ml bacs water enough to mix the tb500 with?

Hope this works I'm excited about being able to work out properly again


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Cheers, reps mate. Just noticed its 2mg vials. Gonna take 2mg once a week for 4 weeks then go down to once a moth if there is an improvement. Is .5ml bacs water enough to mix the tb500 with?
> 
> Hope this works I'm excited about being able to work out properly again


Read this log I did, I would say what I did would be classed as minimum dose for an average male

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202491-tb-500-log.html


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

strongr said:


> Read this log I did, I would say what I did would be classed as minimum dose for an average male
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202491-tb-500-log.html


Just seen that log. Good read! You get yours from peptidesuk.co.uk too?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, TB500, ben using it for a while now, and shoulder plus other injuries are clearing up nicely


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Has everyone seen an increase in body hair whilst using tb500 or is it user dependant?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Has everyone seen an increase in body hair whilst using tb500 or is it user dependant?


Yes, I've got a wooly jumper attached to me now

I am normally hairy but it grew back quicker and I'd say thicker


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

strongr said:


> Yes, I've got a wooly jumper attached to me now
> 
> I am normally hairy but it grew back quicker and I'd say thicker


Was this just where hair already was? Or did you start growing hair where you previously had none? Back shoulders sort of areas?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm hairy all over before this but it wasn't as thick, it's definitely thicker on my upper back/ shoulders.

I normally shave during summer but will be leaving my winter coat on


----------

